# Advice for LR works for iPlayer !



## Paul Treacher (Aug 22, 2012)

Having been following this forum for a while one of the things I have picked up is that for many problems the suggested fix is to try a new user account. Anyway the BBC iPlayer Desktop had stopped working a few months ago and all attempts to fix it by way of uninstall, reinstall etc failed so I thought I would give the "new user account" a go. It worked, not only in the new account but after returning to my pre-existing account it works again !

So the moral is that this site can provide answers to non related LR issues asiwell !

Around the same time print to PDF also stopped working (Acrobat 7) - this was fixed by upgrading to version 10 - if only I had tried the new user account then I may haev saved to costs of the upgrade !


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2012)

LOL Paul.  Well that's great to hear!


----------

